# hey all!



## ddrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello everyone!

My name is Tony and im from Sydney, Australia.............i have i been really enjoying smoking my meats alot lately and can see it turning from something i do on a weekend here and there to something that is happening every weekend.....unfortunately as has probably been mentioned on here before us aussies dont get the variety of smoking BBQ's as in the USA, so therefore i am limited to doing my smoking on my 22" Weber with the indirect method......we do have Smokey mountains available but are a bit on the expensive side. For the past few days i have been searching high and low online for plans for a basic horizontal offset smoker, i have come across alot of youtube vids and very long random pages of these do hows.....obviously i know this is no easy job to undertake but it would be much appreciated if i could have some links to some pages my fellow forumers have used or preferably first hand advice!

thanks all!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 28, 2012)

Tony, morning and welcome to the forum.....

Here is an article that explains theory etc. for smoking pits.....

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/54542/building-an-italian-offset-smoker

Here is a calculator to help you get the dimensions right.....

 http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

These are very good for a start on your project...  However, there is no replacement for hands on experience this forum's members can offer.... Don't hesitate to ask specific questions about your build... The members here are very willing to help you build the perfect smoker... and share their recipes for the perfect smoke...  Take plenty of pictures (Q-Views) as you progress...  we love pictures..... Dave


----------



## rgacat (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to the addiction Tony. Dave gave you some good info to read and study. Keep us posted on your progress and keep asking questions a lot of folks here with knowledge.

Ronnie


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Tony! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, there are lots of great people here who love to share and help each other out!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!

You will probably get a lot better exposure and answers to your questions if you start a thread in the Smoker Builds  forum.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello Tony and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   to SMF - glad you joined us


----------



## ddrummer (Jul 28, 2012)

wow everybody thanks for the warm welcome! and thank you dave for those links which i just finished reading! unfortunately ive just decided its a bad time for me to start building one....as much as i would love something to call my own i am in the process of selling my home....buying another and my wife is pregnant, so time is rather constricted....... i have done some searching for something to buy in australia and have stumbled across this

http://www.bbqaroma.com.au/shop/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/203

my rather quickly gained small knowledge of these types of smokers has led me to believe this is ok.........i would like some 2nd,3rd,4th and however many more opinions on if this is of decent quality for a decent price....please keep in mind everything in australia is much more expensive then the US, i guess to draw comparison our weber smokey mountains are $699 RRP

thanks guys


----------



## daveomak (Jul 29, 2012)

Tony, morning.....  Congrats on the (soon to be) new addition of the family..... 

The Hark smoker looks like it is pretty well engineered.....  Good intake on the firebox..... big opening to the smoke chamber, and the exhaust stack looks like it is lowered to the grate level which builders have found important for heat distribution....   All in all a very good looking unit....   It appears to have the same "smoke flow" design, "above the meat to below the meat" of some famous made smokers  (I can't think of the name right now, getting too old) .....   If you get it, we need pics and a complete tutorial of it's operation...  More stuff to learn for me and others on the forum....  Good shopping.... Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello Tony and welcome to SMF!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 29, 2012)

Tony, I'm back..... I found the smoker I was thinking of.....  http://www.jambopits.com/  ... see them here.... Dave 

 here are a couple pics of the inside of a Jambo smoker pit.....  Heat from the top...







Exhaust exiting at grate level......     













smokervent1.jpg



__ desociolou
__ Jul 21, 2012


----------

